# Kinder geben jährlich fast 300 Euro für ihr Handy aus



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62390


> ....
> 
> Mehr als 80 Prozent der 6- bis 13-Jährigen telefonieren nach der Analyse mit einer Prepaid-Karte.
> 
> Die im Voraus bezahlten Karten helfen nach Ansicht der Verbraucherschützerin allerdings nicht, die Handy-Rechnung von Kindern zu reduzieren. Diese Bezahlweise sei keine gute Lösung, weil Gesprächstarife und SMS-Preise meist teurer sind als bei Verträgen. Am besten seien Entgeltbegrenzungen bei Handyverträgen. Diesen Service bieten Mobilfunkanbieter allerdings bislang kaum an, obwohl sie es nach der deutschen Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung (TKV) müssten. Flatrates eignen sich nach Angaben von Castello nur dann, wenn sie zum Telefonverhalten des jeweiligen Kinder passen


cp


----------



## sascha (2 August 2005)

Oh je, und was machen die nach dem Abo-Abschluss per Handy-Payment die restlichen elf Monate?


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62390
> 
> 
> > ....
> > Mehr als 80 Prozent der 6- bis 13-Jährigen telefonieren nach der Analyse mit einer Prepaid-Karte.



Und die Musik- und Filmindustrie sucht immer noch, wo das ganze Geld bleibt   

Falk


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Eine wesentliche Information fehlt bei Heise.

Hier also teltarif.de:


> Für so genannte Mehrwertdienste brauchen Mobilfunkbetreiber bei Kindern unter 18 Jahren jedoch die Einwilligung der Eltern, erläutert Edda Castello von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg (VZHH). Mehrwertdienste seien Dienste, die über normale Telefon- oder SMS-Botschaften hinaus gehen, zum Beispiel der Download von Klingeltönen oder Bildschirmbildern. Posten für Services, denen sie nicht zugestimmt haben, müssen Eltern auf der Handy-Rechnung nach Ansicht von Castello nicht bezahlen.


Das gilt doch sicherlich auch für den aktuellen Malvorlagen-Nepp in der Handyabo-Tombola für schlappe 300 Euro im Monat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Für so genannte Mehrwertdienste brauchen Mobilfunkbetreiber bei Kindern unter 18 Jahren jedoch die Einwilligung der Eltern, erläutert Edda Castello von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg (VZHH).



...dürfte aber sicherlich nur bei Vertragskunden gelten und nicht bei Prepaid-Handy´s. Eine Umsetzung hier dürfte aus Gründen der Eigenheit von  Prepaidkarten scheitern. Und bei Vertragskunden sind eh mindestens 18jährige die Vertragsnehmer (also zumeist die Eltern, die die Handy´s den Kids überlassen).


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID4591274,00.html


> ...
> Und die Münchner Marktforscher von iconKids&Youth haben ermittelt, dass Kinder und Jugendliche hier zu Lande jährlich 2,5 Millarden Euro fürs Handy ausgeben. Ein großer Teil der Handy-Kosten ergibt sich nicht durch Telefongespräche, sondern durch den Gebrauch von sogenannten Premium-Diensten, etwa Klingeltönen, Logos oder SMS-Flirts.
> ...
> Wie weit die Haftung der Erziehungsberechtigten und ihrer Sprösslinge dabei geht, klären momentan die Gerichte. Ein erstes Grundsatzurteil erging im Juli: Das Landesgericht Hannover gab der Klage eines Vaters statt, der die 102,60-Euro-Rechnung, die seine 12-jährige Tochter per SMS-Flirt angesammelt hatte, nicht bezahlen wollte. In seinem Beschluss fordert das Gericht mehr Preistransparenz. So sollen künftig die Kosten für jede einzelne SMS deutlich aufgeführt werden.
> ...


Dann wird es sicher eine  "anbieterfreundliche" Regelung geben... 

cp


----------



## sascha (4 August 2005)

> Momentan hängt es im Bundesrat, wo es bislang keine Mehrheit hat.



Jeder Verbraucher möge sich seine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 August 2005)

Verbraucher = Wähler


----------



## dotshead (4 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Momentan hängt es im Bundesrat, wo es bislang keine Mehrheit hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeder Verbraucher möge sich seine Meinung bilden.



Interessanter Artikel Martina Krogman


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucher = Wähler


http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/wahlen/wahlgl/A/a3.html


> Aktives Wahlrecht
> 
> Mit dem Begriff "Aktives Wahlrecht" ist gemeint, dass eine Person berechtigt ist, zu wählen.
> 
> Beispielsweise besitzen grundsätzlich alle Deutschen, die am Wahltag das achtzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet haben, das Recht, bei einer Bundestagswahl zu wählen.


sind Jugendliche unter 18 keine Verbraucher? 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11131

cp


----------

